# Places that go UP in Boulder.



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Hello fellow Coloradans,

I've been in boulder for almost four years now, cycling for about 2 of them and as of late i've been climbing alot. Now i know the usual climbs, flagstaff, lee hill, Sunshine, Sugar Loaf, Magnolia, etc. But im looking for some new places to go up! I was mainly interesting in places in/around boulder but i am more than open to other suggestions around the area. Anything thoughts/idea's/negative comments that boost your post count, are all welcome. Wait, not the last one. 

Cheers,

David


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

fujinator said:


> Hello fellow Coloradans,
> 
> I've been in boulder for almost four years now, cycling for about 2 of them and as of late i've been climbing alot. Now i know the usual climbs, flagstaff, lee hill, Sunshine, Sugar Loaf, Magnolia, etc. But im looking for some new places to go up! I was mainly interesting in places in/around boulder but i am more than open to other suggestions around the area. Anything thoughts/idea's/negative comments that boost your post count, are all welcome. Wait, not the last one.
> 
> ...


Have you climbed Lick Skillet off of Lefthand? Super steep...it's gravel though so avoid if that isn't your bag. Also assume you've done Super jamestown...Lefthand to jamestown and keep going past the town till you reach Peak to peak--some gravel here as well.

http://www.ucar.edu/eac/bike/steep.html


----------



## howardpowered (Jun 27, 2004)

Go a bit south. Start at Hwy 72 and hwy 93 and take that to Twin Spruce road. Super steep for 2500' or so and paved. A short (6 mi) smooth dirt stretch from there will get you to the peak to peak hwy. A little farther south, go up Golden Gate canyon from Golden until you hit the peak-to-peak hwy. Smooth pavement with some nasty steep sections as well. 5000' + if you go out and back. It will rip your legs off. Happy hill hunting.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Great suggestions so far, thanks a ton guys. And Bocephus, that link you provided was great, did you put that up your self? You guys ride these routes alot? Today i did the front side of lee hill and then back up the bike side of old stage, nothing to tough, just a little somthing to show the legs who's boss, how have your rides in boulder been lately?

David


----------



## LugNut (Sep 6, 2005)

Check out www.teamevergreen.org for some good maps. I live in Denver and love riding Deer Creek Canyon, just SW of Denver... got the map off of that website when I first moved here.

RMCC is doing a ride up Golden Gate Canyon today, but it's probably too late by the time you read this...


----------



## wannabeSWIFTer (Mar 8, 2006)

Other roads in town that go up.

Linden to Timberline. You can add North Cedarbrook and South Cedarbrook as out and back spurs.

Four Mile Canyon to Salinas. Take Boulder Canyon or take the Boulder creek path
till it ends. The entrance to Four Mile Canyon is just across the road.

I live in North Boulder and hope that someday ( don't know when ) I might be
able to do all these climbs in 1 day. I don't know the total elevation,
but I must be a sick puppy just to think about it.
From south to north:
1- NCAR
2-Flagstaff to Gross Reservoir
3-Magnolia to end of the pavement
4-Sugarloaf to end of the pavement
5-Four Mile Canyon to Salinas
6-Sunshine Canyon to the end of the pavement
7-Linden Timberline loop
8-Lee Hill to Boulder heights

The cool thing is that if i quit, I'd bever been more than 20-30 minutes away
from home anywhere on the route.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Well, you could always try the Wall...*

...on the Morgul-Bismarck course. Boulder Canyon to the Peak to Peak to Lefthand or St. Vrain Canyon (or the reverse...) is another lung buster...


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Wow, thanks for all the great responses!

I now need to just get my behind up all the great suggestions. To bad the weather is shite today and looks like its going to be tommorow. How frequently do you guys ride these routes? If your ever out and see a big guy wearing a Duval jersey its probably me!
Thanks again for all the great places to ride. Keep 'em coming if you've got some that havent been posted. Maybe we can even get a group ride together one of these days, who knows!

Thanks again guys.

David


----------



## EndoMadness (Jul 14, 2005)

*Sweet Link*

http://www.ucar.edu/eac/bike/steep.html

most of these have been talked about...but it pulls it all together


----------



## 24Hours (Apr 26, 2005)

LugNut said:


> I live in Denver and love riding Deer Creek Canyon, just SW of Denver...


I grew up in the DU area as a junior and probably road Deer Creek 50-60 times a year for several years. Unless there was snow, I did the climb at some point during the week. Sometimes I'd do it Tuesday, Thursday and race the weekend. I think I overtrained and under-raced!

While I went to school at CU, my goto rides were:
1.) Lefthand Canyon to Ward, P-P to Nederland and down Boulder Canyon
2.) the ride to Carter Lake
3.) the quickie was Flagstaff, but if you skip the peak and keep going up, it's a great climb to Walker Ranch. I did that on the MTB once. On departure there was a light drizzle in Boulder, but by the time I got to the top of the climb, there were 6" on the roads! I suffered hypothermia and was actually picked up by a motorist. The switchbacks up top were brutal.

Now I'm in NY and VERY homesick and very slow on the climbs. Despite that I hope to do the Copper Triangle in Aug.

Happy riding!


----------



## kokothemonkey (Jul 7, 2004)

*Lookout in Golden*

Just off of 93, ride up it to Buffalo Bill's monument area, or keep going and I think you can hook it up to Evergreen or something like that. I have only ridden up to the monument, but that is only if you want variation. As far as climbs go, the ones you mentioned in Boulder are better IMO. Don't forget about St. Vrain out of Lyons either, I LOVE that climb up to Allenspark, very scenic and gradual.


----------



## rapwithtom (Oct 24, 2005)

fujinator said:


> Hello fellow Coloradans,
> 
> I've been in boulder for almost four years now, cycling for about 2 of them and as of late i've been climbing alot. Now i know the usual climbs, flagstaff, lee hill, Sunshine, Sugar Loaf, Magnolia, etc. But im looking for some new places to go up! I was mainly interesting in places in/around boulder but i am more than open to other suggestions around the area. Anything thoughts/idea's/negative comments that boost your post count, are all welcome. Wait, not the last one.
> 
> ...


I think you guys have listed all the good and common climbs, but forgotten about perhaps the most famous (and under-used?): 

Boulder -> Estes-> Continental Divide via RMNP and Trail Ridge Road.


----------



## j-dawg (Apr 24, 2004)

*Up North*

Come up north to the FC/Loveland area and we've got a couple. Someone mentioned Carter Lake. Go west on the road north of Carter Lake to Pinewood Rez. May also be called Rattlesnake Gulch. 4 miles of good stuff. 

Devil's Gulch from Drake up to Estes Park. If you like switchbacks.

Masonville to Stove Prarie and up Rist Canyon. Check out http://horsetoothdoubledip.com/routes/index.html to get an idea of that ride. A couple of 16% stretches with an 18% in there for fun. Very pretty ride as well with little traffic.

j


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*my take on Trail Ridge*



rapwithtom said:


> Continental Divide via RMNP and Trail Ridge Road.


it's not really do-able on a bike anymore due to heavy tourist / local traffic. once the pass is open, the RV traffic is endless and deadly. and there's no shoulder once you get into the switchbacks.

//edit: I did StuperJames > Peak to Peak > Ward from mi casa in Gunbarrel on Saturday with a friend and one of the Swift dudes. gorgeous day and the climb was wicked fun. the dirt was sketchtastic too, got some crazy fun sideways going down the backside.

I think I've called that 150 metre stretch o' road above town / just below the switches every swear in George Carlin's litany. even with a 39/27 it still hurts.


----------

